# Moving back to USA



## Mountaingrl98 (May 11, 2021)

hi I’m just new to this group. I am an American citizen living here in the UK I have permanent leave to remain . I am planning on moving back to the states in the next 12 weeks and I have concerns because I am not taking the vaccine and I am very fearful that I won’t be allowed to travel back to my own country. I have an autoimmune disorder/ precursor to Multiple myeloma . I don’t feel comfortable taking ,vaccine because I don’t want it throwing me into full blown cancer. There has not been enough Time to do long-term clinical trials to see the long-term side-effects of the vaccine.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I've moved your query over to the US section since it's mostly US laws/rules you'll be dealing with. As far as I know (or have heard) you should "only" need to provide a negative Covid test in order to travel. It depends a bit on which state you are returning to as to whether or not there are any quarantine required - though the US seems to be lifting most restrictions now, so probably you'll be OK. 

You may want to check on the travel restrictions for the UK, though those could change in the next 12 weeks if the situation changes significantly. But as a US citizen returning back "home" you should be able to travel with a negative Covid test and a mask (for the flight).


----------



## Mountaingrl98 (May 11, 2021)

Thanks for your reassuring words. Yep I need to try & get back a bit sooner. Many thanks 😊


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Mountaingrl98 said:


> hi I’m just new to this group. I am an American citizen living here in the UK I have permanent leave to remain .


On another note, do you hold permanent residence (under EU rules) or do you hold ILR?

Are you aware after how much time outside the UK your status will lapse, if that's a concern at all?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Keep checking the following website for updated information for travel to US. Currently you need a negative Covid test to travel:





__





International Travel







travel.state.gov





Are you leaving the UK for good? As ALKB states if you are out of the UK for 2 years or more your ILR status will lapse


----------

